# I'm looking for a young adult...



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Standard Poodle. Though I would consider a miniature if the right one came along. I have thought about it a lot, and I think that I would really prefer to add an older puppy or young adult to my home instead of a puppy. I would love to find a dog that has been shown, mainly so that I know they have had that initial socialization. I am planning on doing obedience or agility or some sort of dog sport, as well as potential therapy work if the dog has the right personality. 

I really don't want a white or a black (but would prefer a white or cream to black). I prefer dogs (animals of all kinds, really) with some color. I am REALLY wanting a parti, but parti puppies are hard to find, much less parti adults. I would really like a red or apricot, but would consider a silver, brown or blue as well. 

Any resources or tips on finding a dog like this? I will add that I have searched extensively in rescues but have had a hard time finding the type of dog that I want. They are either mixes (I have dog allergies and need a non-shedding, low allergen dog; in my experience first generation poodle mixes are NOT such), or I don't fit the rescue's requirements (I live too far away from the poodle rescue in Georgia). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I wanted to add that if I go with a puppy, I am looking for a good breeder of reds/apricots so if anyone has suggestions for breeders, let me know  I live in the Southeastern US, and would prefer to be able to drive and pick up my pup and meet the breeder/parents in person.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Did you try Carolina Poodle Rescue??? They adopt out of state BUT you have to go to their Rescue to adopt. It was about a 5 hr. drive for us since we live on the East coast of NC. They have some great dogs that are never posted. I filled out their application with VERY specific requirements esp. since we have multiple dogs, a 5 year old child, a small Spoo or Mini & I wanted a dog for grooming competitions. I adopted a great dog named Leif & he was never posted on their site. Donna knows her dogs. CPR took 10 dogs to the Atlanta Pet Fair for the Rescue Rodeo competition. My friend had a Black & White Parti, a Moyen size that she groomed for the RR. Of the top 3 placements 2nd & 3rd place went to CPR dogs for their grooming. I have not seen this Parti on their webpage yet & many of the dogs they took aren't on their site. Worth looking into. 

Tintlet I believe breeds Spoo Pati's as well as Solids, in NC but western. I really like her dogs.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you, I have looked at CPR, but I don't think I realized they would adopt out of state. It is worth filling out the application if they would consider me. 

I love Tintlet's dogs. If I decide to get a puppy, I will probably wait until she has another parti litter available and get one from her. I have been in contact with Gloria about puppies and adults, so hopefully if she has either available she will let me know. But she did say that it could be a couple of years before she has another planned parti litter. I would LOVE to rescue, if I can find a rescue that will let me adopt a dog. And would be willing to rescue a solid colored dog. I will definitely be looking into CPR. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sookster said:


> Thank you, I have looked at CPR, but I don't think I realized they would adopt out of state. It is worth filling out the application if they would consider me.
> 
> I love Tintlet's dogs. If I decide to get a puppy, I will probably wait until she has another parti litter available and get one from her. I have been in contact with Gloria about puppies and adults, so hopefully if she has either available she will let me know. But she did say that it could be a couple of years before she has another planned parti litter. I would LOVE to rescue, if I can find a rescue that will let me adopt a dog. And would be willing to rescue a solid colored dog. I will definitely be looking into CPR.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Nevermind, looked like the parti went quick that Gloria had


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, I inquired about that female and had my hopes up of getting her, but she disappeared before Gloria had a chance to get back with me  She was gorgeous, my dream dog if it exists. But I have faith that I will find another.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

So I sent in my applicant to CPR last night. Got a phone call today, and I am approved! So we will see if that ends up panning out. Thanks so much for that suggestion. I find it so bizarre that CPR will adopt to me, but the one in Atlanta will not because I live over an hour and a half away from the rescue. Just different requirements I guess, but I am very excited to be starting this process.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Congratulations! I will be looking forward to hearing about your "adventure" . A lot of the rescues here dont adopt out of area either. I guess they must have lots of available great homes in their areas ???


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks! I will definitely keep everyone posted. The one in Georgia is in Alpharetta, so I'm sure there are tons of great homes there, and they never have very many dogs posted on their site as available, so they must place them pretty quickly. I'm glad to have found CPR though, they have been super accommodating and very nice.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I had a great experience with CPR. Donna had e-mailed me fairly quickly since at first I was looking at Mini's for groom competition because all I could find on the websites were larger spoo & I just wasn't interested in a larger one. She had 4 in mind for me to look at but as I told her we had to plan our family & groom shop time to drive out to CPR. So, it was about 4 wks until we could make it out there & Donna had said that the dogs she might have in mind might be gone but unfortunately would have more that would come in. When we finally got out there 2 had been adopted, 1 had a cherry eye & 1 mini that I looked at wasn't a fit for our lifestyle (we took all 4 of our dogs out there with us). So, Donna being great asked if I was interested in a Spoo & I said "only if it is small". So, out came "CPR Eric" & I knew when he struted out that that was the dog for us. He readily fit in with our other 4 dogs & they accepted him immediately. He has been a joy ever since. I have no idea WHY anyone would leave this dog on the streets but he has no vices, fantastic on the groom table & just loves to play, play, play with our other dogs.

You can see his newest picture on the "Grooming" section under "Summer Haircuts. Those pictures are 4 of our 6 dogs now & of course he is the Spoo.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't find your pictures... I am assuming you meant on here right? 

But I am glad to know that you had a really positive experience. So far, I have as well. And that is a great story!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If you go under "Poodle Grooming" then scroll down to "Summer Haircuts" it is the 7th thread as of this moment. Those are 4 of our dogs. 2 Poodles, my black mix & a Powder Puff Chinese Crested. Anyway, the Cream/white depending on ones viewpoint is the CPR dog & he is AWESOME. Congrats on being approved.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh I see! He looks great! He is really gorgeous. All of this makes me really optimistic that I will find the right dog.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I got approved by CPR, and they called me today and have a black and white parti female that was an owner surrender. She is about 3 years old, and the owners just had a baby and feel that they are not able to give the dog the time and attention that it needs. I am hoping to go and visit her on Wednesday, and if all goes well, I may be the proud owner of a parti Spoo!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck! I hope she is just right for you.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is fantastic news. I hope this Parti is on hold since they know you are driving all the way from Georgia. I can't wait till Thursday rolls around to hear the news.

I updated some Leif Pictures under the "Poodle Pictures" so you can see how much he has changed.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

3dogs said:


> That is fantastic news. I hope this Parti is on hold since they know you are driving all the way from Georgia. I can't wait till Thursday rolls around to hear the news.
> 
> I updated some Leif Pictures under the "Poodle Pictures" so you can see how much he has changed.


Leif looks great! Love that clip on him. It is a German right? I sure hope she is on hold too. They know I am coming on Wednesday, and they called me as soon as she came in to let me know about her. So I am assuming they will hold off on posting her on the website (she isn't up yet) until they see if I am going to take her or not. I'm so excited. I cannot wait!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If they just got the Parti in they wouldn't post right away. Leif was never posted on their website. He was there for about 1 month just about. It was just meant to be for us. I never went back into the kennel to look at the dogs. I stayed up front & had them bring out Leif to see us. Can't wait to hear the news on Thursday.

Leif is coming along. I am working on a German but he is still growing hair. I have not scissored his legs at all now since January. Sculpted some on the hind end. Have taken the body down to see what length looks good on him. I screwed up his hip to tail & realize he has to have a "shelf" back there since his tail drops off. I finally figured I like the #7 on his ears. Still tight but with a little curl. I am just tick tocking waiting, oh waiting in the hopes I will have enough hock hair to do something with. He will be going in with almost 6 months of hair growth. At least going into Comp. it will be a learning experience for both of us. My 1st time doing a German & his 1st time being in a Competition.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so excited that I can hardly contain myself. I don't know that I will be able to sleep tonight! The only thing that I worry about is that I don't know how she was bred or her history or anything, and it hurts my heart to think that she probably came from a byb and was poorly bred, and that could mean that she has health problems lurking under the surface. But I guess that is a chance you take with rescues. I have been looking at an adult silver female from a breeder and it is a hard decision between the two. 

I am assuming you are talking about grooming competitions? I am trying to learn to groom myself, nothing competition worthy but just to do touch up grooms between real ones. I need to get myself some better clippers, but I don't know if I could ever attempt to really groom a dog into any particular clip. I used to groom show cattle, which is actually extremely similar so I don't know why I worry so much but I am always scared I am going to majorly screw up.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Your heart will tell you if it's right ))
Plus even with health tested parents, issues can come up.

I hope she is cute!! call me if you have any questions. I'll email you my work #


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think if you are looking at Rescue you take the risk. You are not purchasing quality, just giving a dog a 2nd chance. I love Leif & hope nothing ends up being wrong with him BUT if something was to crop up I now we have provided an excellent home. It is one of the risks of Rescue. I have had mixed breeds that have had HD or 1 with seizures. I also have healthy mixes as well. My pure's have been healthy as well. 
I know it is hard to sleep when there is so much excitment in the air. This dog may work for you or you might find a different dog there that suites your needs. Anyway, have loads of fun, if the Boxer that jumps the fence is still there give her a good pat. She is a lovely dog & would be awesome at AGility.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I brought her home! Her name is Lola, but I am looking for name suggestions. My roommate for next year already has a dog named Lola and that would be entirely too confusing! 

I didn't see the boxer  But there were so many precious poodles! The staff were so nice. I have nothing but good things to say about them. We let Sonya and Lola, along with my friends shepherd mix and two of the owner's dogs off leash to play, and Lola and my friends dog got really muddy. The shelter staff gave them both baths for us! I will add one picture here, but I will post many more on the picture forum. 

Thanks to everyone for the words of encouragement, wisdom and advice


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Aww, sHe is adorable!!! I used to do rescue and I think a new name to go with a new life often works well  What kind of names do you like ?? People names, descriptive names? Fancy, earthy ? I love naming pets


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Feathersprings said:


> Aww, sHe is adorable!!! I used to do rescue and I think a new name to go with a new life often works well  What kind of names do you like ?? People names, descriptive names? Fancy, earthy ? I love naming pets


Thank you! I think she is really cute though I can't wait for her ears and topknot to grow out. Her former owners obviously didn't like her to actually look like a poodle. 

I don't really like cutesy or descriptive names. I prefer unusual names, such as I would not be likely to meet another dog with the same name. I am totally open to suggestions though. She has a pretty strong personality so far, so I want a name that suits that.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is adorable. She looks like an Oreo to me!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

She does look like an Oreo lol. I thought the same thing, but feel it is just so predictable!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I have "French" chickens  they are 

Simone
Gabrielle
Cosette
Celeste

I love Camille, Daphne and AnnaBelle and Grizelda/Zelda  I have had Dogs with these names but they arent too common. My Horses are/were Sparrow, Jezebel Moon, Collinda, Rosaleen and Gypsy.  I have a lot more but dont want to overdo it LOL!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Love the French chickens! Too cute. 

I really like Zelda too. You all are giving me some great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Whatever you end up naming her, she is adorable!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Feathersprings said:


> I have "French" chickens  they are
> 
> Cosette
> 
> !


I love that name....(I will keep in mind, next time I am naming a new addition!)

How about Melange? (a mixture, variety) She appears to be a mixture of different colors and it is original.

Good Luck (ps. I think she is super cute!)


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Melange sounds so fancy, but that is an accurate description. I think that the reason I am having such a hard time is that I don't know her personality yet. 

I have thought of Artemis, which I think suits her but it doesn't roll off the tongue quite like I want it to.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats! I am so excited for you. How weird is it that your roomate to be has a dog named Lola. Maybe that was a great sign to adopt this dog. I think plenty of Parti dogs are named Oreo. I have lots of Shih-Tzu's named Oreo. 

Shasta is a type of flower. 
Athena is a nice name 

I am horrible at names but right now in our house our 4 newest additions all have an "L" name. I have Lil, Lulu, Leif & so I named our house "Triple Ell" but then we got Louisa which I changed from Mona Lisa to "Triple Ell Mona Louisa" as her registered name & "Triple Ell Leif" & the other girls when spayed will also be registered UKC with the "Triple Ell". 

Whatever you decide I am sure she will take to it just fine. I like themes though. My other dogs were all Storybooks since our family has a Bookstore.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I love Athena, but I live in Athens, GA and we have our fair share of Athenas already lol. I like Shasta though. I like the "L" theme, very cute!

And I bet your storybook pups were adorable! She is my only dog, so I guess she will be the beginning of a theme, because I prefer themes as well! I really like the name Siren, but I just don't know if it fits her or not. I have always wanted a dog named Siren (after the Sirens in Greek mythology), and it fits because my boyfriend is a police officer, soon to be a state patrolmen. I always wanted a male dog named Taser!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I like Taser & why not it can go both ways. I think a "cop" theme is appropriate or the Mythology is a good theme as well. I like themes, I had rats when younger & they all had candy bar names. My rabbits always had human names.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I think I have settled on Nova. It seems to fit her, and I am hoping it will be easy enough for her to learn since it has similar sounds to Lola. Thanks everyone for the great suggestions!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I am horrible at names but right now in our house our 4 newest additions all have an "L" name. I have Lil, Lulu, Leif & so I named our house "Triple Ell" but then we got Louisa which I changed from Mona Lisa to "Triple Ell Mona Louisa" as her registered name & "Triple Ell Leif" & the other girls when spayed will also be registered UKC with the "Triple Ell".


Did you register Leif through the ILP registry with AKC? That is what Donna with CPR suggested I do, but I don't know anything about that sort of thing lol.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's AKC's page on the ILP / PAL program. Basically, you send in photos and a fee and then you can compete in everything except for Conformation. (They're slowly switching from the name ILP [Indefinite Listing Privilege] to the more friendly-sounding PAL [Purebred Alternative Listing].)

Even if the dog is not "approved" through the PAL program, AKC now allows mixed-breeds to compete in Rally, Agility, and Obedience, so you could go that route, too. It's called the Canine Partners program. 

I would think that Nova (great choice!) would have no problem being approved, though. She's very obviously a Poodle!

--Q


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I really like Nova. I am sure it will fit with her personality.

No, I am not registering Leif with the AKC. I hate the AKC. I am registering him with the UKC- United Kennel Club in Kalamazoo Michigan. I am loyal to them because they allowd Mixed Breeds to compete in their programs. AKC refused Mutts because they were snobs & only delt with Purebreeds. I was the 1st in the local kennel club that only had Mutts. I trained with Purebreeds, I matched with Pure's & I feel that sporting events have NOTHING to do with how pure a dog is. I put 10 titles on my 1st Mutt mostly just to show our local Kennel Club that a Mutt can do just as well as a Pure breed dog. 

I registered my Mini Poo with the AKC so I could turn around & register with the UKC. The UKC sporting events are just so much fun for owner & dog. So, Leif & Louisa will be registered with the UKC & when my Mixed sisters are spayed I will register them with the UKC. AKC will not receive any more money from me.


----------



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

Feathersprings your pup in your avatar is very pretty. I am looking for a mini. I live in So cal. Thinking older pup young adult for therapy work with autistic kids.


----------

